# Transferring from DePaul University To NYU, Columbia, etc..



## Dr. Butterlove (May 24, 2006)

Hello, 

First off, I'm new here to the forums. (Great site)

Anyway, my quesiton is regarding transferring and the qualification to NYU (Tisch School), Columbia and other big name great film schools given the situation I am in. I've spoken with them, but they are not too specific. I'm hoping someone has first hand experience or just any information. Doesn't need to be first hand.

I am a freshmen student at DePaul university in Chicago and currently have a around a 3.7 GPA out of 4.0. With regards to high school, my SAT's and ACT's were not the greatest. I believe I got a 21 or 22 on my ACT and  do not know off the top of my head my SAT scores. (I know they were not great).  I kept around a high B, low A average in high school. Basically, I've been interested in film for quite a while and have been looking into transferring to other schools to pursue this seriously, considering my school is not film orietned. I'm also looking into Columbia College in Chicago.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 25, 2006)

Welcome Dr. 

There's a ton of info on Tisch admissions in this thread, lower down, and on the second page.

I know that when you transfer in, the admissions are more academically oriented than when you apply regularly, but I think you've got a good chance with 3.7 GPA.


----------



## Dr. Butterlove (May 25, 2006)

Titaniumdoughnut, thank you very much! The link was extremely helpful. Appreciate it. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Mark Denega (May 27, 2006)

A 3.7 can definetly get you in, and you may be able to save the low SAT score with a great portfolio and kick a** essay. Good luck man.


----------

